# Transfer case oil capacity



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

Im useing a divorced transfer case from a 720 for a project of mine.I don't have a owners manual so right now Im just looking for the specs on how much and what type of oil to fill the transfer case up with.

I think the transfer case came from a regular cab long box if it matters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

1.5 quarts (US) of 75W90 API GL-4


----------

